# Biometric testing



## aosborn (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,

I'm wondering how everyone is coding for biometric testing? The lab tests themselves are screenings but would you charge an ov? And if so, what diagnosis code would you use for that?


----------



## m-salen@hotmail.com (Sep 20, 2012)

I to would like to know what other offices are coding for the biometric testing, It appears we are getting new patients and they are scheduling them as office visits should we use screening codes for the tests and new pt for the visit. What dx for the office visit


----------



## 1073358 (Apr 30, 2013)

i am stuck between V70.0
V70.3
V70.5 and V72.62


----------



## corikr77 (Jun 27, 2013)

But what CPT code would you use for the biometric screening apt? 99381-99397 series? or maybe 99420? I don't think it should be a regular office visit because it's more of a  preventive service.


----------



## lcborn7 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Biometric CPT*

I am wondering if anyone has been able to get paid for these screenings. We, too, are having patients schedule regular office visits for biometric screenings. The only codes to use are V codes for screening, but what CPT code to use? We have seen several of these this week.


----------



## sbgill (Jul 9, 2014)

*Biometric Screenings*

This is what I found for UHC.

Screenings are considered preventive care and are covered
at 100%, at not cost to you, so please remind your
physician to use a preventive care code when submitting
the bill so there is no charge.

99385 New, Ages 18?39
99395 Established, Ages 18?39
99386 New, Ages 40?64
99396 Established, Ages 40?64
99387 New, Ages 65 and over
99397 Established, Ages 65 and over


----------



## rachdogg67 (Jul 14, 2015)

*biometric screening*

But what if they have already had a preventative exam that year, it will deny benefit max.


----------

